# Naked Often in front of Spouse?



## tinybuddha58

I'm naked a lot in front of my spouse. I usually sleep naked (or just in my undies) , I get ready naked in the morning, I'm half naked after my shower in the evening... 

How often do you see and show your spouse your nakedness? And what sort of effect does it play on the spouse when they see you naked. Does it arouse him/her? Or is it so normal you just don't notice it anymore?

I'm struggling with my husband "noticing" me and finding me sexy. Maybe I'm naked too much?


----------



## loveforfamily

I know for me, we used to have no problem with necked time. However, for me, while problems are heavy and I am not feeling as if my spouse likes me too much, it is hard to be naked in front of him. It feels too exposed. Before this little issue as of now, he always reacted well and preferred I stay naked. Of course kids being home hinders that. I say talk with your spouse. Ask what he is into these days.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I see my wife naked plenty. But I've been swatted back enough over the years that I hide it now. I pretend like it's nothing. If she were more welcoming of my playful advances then I would check her out more and comment more, but hey, if she doesn't need the ego boost then I'm not going to put myself out there for rejection.


----------



## Windwalker

We have kids in the house, so its kind of hard to do.

I love to see my wife's body. I go in and use the bathroom while she's bathing. Look and just smile. Sometimes I just go in to harass her. Quite often we bathe together, even though I hate a bath. I also don't have a problem going in the bedroom when she's changing at times.

I enjoy ogling her, and she don't seem to mind.
16 years later, it's still a lot of fun!
Win/Win:smthumbup:


----------



## over20

Isn't that why we are all married?.....to see each other naked in the bath, shower, bedroom?.....Doesn't marriage=naked spouse...IDK...this should be a very good thing I think...


----------



## Wolf1974

This is something I miss about marriage. Not many things but this for sure


----------



## larry.gray

We sleep naked together. We take a shower together most mornings. So yeah, many hours a day


----------



## larry.gray

Windwalker said:


> We have kids in the house, so its kind of hard to do.


We have 3 in the house and we don't let it stop us. We have a lock on our door bedroom and a master bath.


----------



## over20

Wolf1974 said:


> This is something I miss about marriage. Not many things but this for sure


I know.....this is what I LOVE about being married....Dh works a lot....but I love going into the bath when he is showering...pulling back the curtain, lusting at his hot bod........whew ....sorry there....talking about his day and jumping in the shower with him.......

Then maybe the next day I am in the family room watching a show, or the news and he comes next to me and slaps his penis on my lips or forehead....and beckons me to follow him into our bedroom.......IDK...I am a different kind of wife...I like all that.


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall

I am often nude around my husband. He loves it....especially when he is thinking about making love to me.


----------



## Mr The Other

I live in Scandinavia. I could look out the window to nearby apartment blocks. Not being naked because of kids in the house would make no sense to anyone here. Not many apartments have a bath tub, so my girlfriends friends would often have a bath while we chatted. It was a big bath, so sometimes my girlfriend would be in there too.


----------



## Omego

over20 said:


> I know.....this is what I LOVE about being married....Dh works a lot....but I love going into the bath when he is showering...pulling back the curtain, lusting at his hot bod........whew ....sorry there....talking about his day and jumping in the shower with him.......
> 
> Then maybe the next day I am in the family room watching a show, or the news and he comes next to me and slaps his penis on my lips or forehead....and beckons me to follow him into our bedroom.......IDK...I am a different kind of wife...I like all that.


 I kind of love this post! Wouldn't have dared to post it myself, but I hear ya'...........


----------



## frusdil

Why would having kids in the house stop you from seeing your spouse naked? It's just a human body for goodness sake.


----------



## heartsbeating

OP - has it always been this way with your husband? Does he show interest in you at other times?


----------



## heartsbeating

We see each other naked daily. If it's in passing, getting ready in the morning, he's been known to just stop in the doorway and watch me... I'm usually rushing to get ready and not in 'sexy mode' and tend to just laugh (that he finds me sexy when I don't feel it). He might make flirtatious/appreciative comments or touch. My husband is one that enjoys a tease and build-up. I get cold at night but when I do sleep naked he loves it and it's good for our intimacy. 

He's unfazed if windows and blinds are open as he walks through our home naked. I'm one for privacy whereas he doesn't think neighbors can see. Sometimes I'll act goofy about hiding his package as he walks from the bathroom to our bedroom (which means I'm following him to the bedroom). Other times I'll often give him a wide-eyed appreciative look or comment. 

We've had our challenges in the bedroom though... essentially came down to needs not being met etc. outside of the bedroom. Once that started to change, it allowed the rest to follow.


----------



## heartsbeating

larry.gray said:


> We sleep naked together. We take a shower together most mornings. So yeah, many hours a day


FWIW I love this about your marriage.


----------



## Theseus

We pretty much have a rule - no wearing clothes in the bed, except that certain time of the month. But this means we need something nearby to throw on quickly if kids need to come in the room.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

tinybuddha58 said:


> How often do you see and show your spouse your nakedness? And what sort of effect does it play on the spouse when they see you naked. Does it arouse him/her? Or is it so normal you just don't notice it anymore?
> 
> I'm struggling with my husband "noticing" me and finding me sexy. Maybe I'm naked too much?


I see him naked during sex,when he's taking his clothes off before bed,when he's getting ready to take a shower,and all night he's naked.

Same goes for his exposure to my nekkid ass  It thrills us every time. I love watching him walk naked whether he's facing me or walking away.Admiring his package,his strong legs,his tight round butt...omg.

Why do you feel your husband doesn't notice you? Maybe he's checking you out and you just don't see it? What has you feeling like he doesn't think you're sexy?


----------



## Caribbean Man

No kids here so we see each other naked a lot.
The weather is warn sometimes so it's either we're naked or half naked indoors.
Sometimes when the doorbell rings , either of us will shout ;

"_ Hun , somebody's by the door , put on your clothes.."_


----------



## PBear

You all need to go read her other thread...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/179858-want-feel-sexy-again.html

C


----------



## ScarletBegonias

oh my.This definitely has nothing to do with you being naked too much,OP. There is so much going on w/him. Did he get his T tested yet? Have you guys been to therapy yet?


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

My wife and I have a healthy sex life but...for some reason she is still shy around me when it comes to being naked. After 17 years, she still runs to the bathroom to change her clothes so that I don't see her naked. If she is changing in front of me and I start looking at her, she gets self conscious.

I don't think you being naked in front of him is causing your issues in light of the other thread. IMHO, the nudity in front of him would only be an aid to promoting more sexuality. I would love to see my wife more open to letting me see her naked. Fortunately, when it's time for intimacy, her inhibitions drop. But it would be nice from a foreplay standpoint to see more nudity from my wife. In that regard, your husband is lucky.


----------



## Sun Catcher

I have a hard time keeping him clothed, lol. No kids at home so we are able to do as we please. I am a bit more shy so mostly I wear longish very fine cotton or linen dresses around the house with nothing underneath. He likes liberal access to my body and I like it, too. 

He has said that when he is out of the house and I am home just the thought of my attire is a turn on. 

I hate when people come around and I have to put a bra on... 

Sleeping, of course naked, ones body needs to breathe, sometimes I start out with something sexy and frisky... Sorta my way of initiating.


----------



## over20

PBear said:


> You all need to go read her other thread...
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/179858-want-feel-sexy-again.html
> 
> C


Thank your Pbear....I always forget to do that....you should really be a moderator here on TAM...


----------



## Eagle3

One of my favorite things is watching her get ready before going out and walking around naked. Even better if the result is us being late.


----------



## happy as a clam

OP,

Your issues really have nothing to do with nakedness. I don't blame you for asking the question, but it's very difficult to give good advice when the whole "backstory" is missing. I have found on TAM that people will often "rephrase" what is essentially the same question over and over, moving it from one sub-forum to another, hoping to hear what they want to hear.

You already know that your husband has deep sexual issues, your marriage is suffering because of it, and no amount of nakedness or sexy lingerie (or anything else for that matter) is going to change things until the root cause of his sexual hangup is addressed.

Sorry if that sounds harsh, just my honest opinion.


----------



## Anon Pink

I am naked frequently, but my husband doesn't usually notice me in any kind of sexual way unless I'm pointedly seeking such attention. I don't get looks or leers or comments.


----------



## PBear

over20 said:


> Thank your Pbear....I always forget to do that....you should really be a moderator here on TAM...


Oh, lord no! Then I'd have to behave myself!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ntamph

I love chasing her through my house naked.

I would be a nudist in another life.

And her too probably.


----------



## melw74

We both sleep naked so every day.


----------



## tinybuddha58

happy as a clam said:


> OP,
> 
> Your issues really have nothing to do with nakedness. I don't blame you for asking the question, but it's very difficult to give good advice when the whole "backstory" is missing. I have found on TAM that people will often "rephrase" what is essentially the same question over and over, moving it from one sub-forum to another, hoping to hear what they want to hear.
> 
> You already know that your husband has deep sexual issues, your marriage is suffering because of it, and no amount of nakedness or sexy lingerie (or anything else for that matter) is going to change things until the root cause of his sexual hangup is addressed.
> 
> Sorry if that sounds harsh, just my honest opinion.


In this post, I wasn't looking for advice in that regard. I know that being naked is not the big issue with us. But I am interested in the "normal" behavior so I can have more insight. For instance, if everyone on here said that it's no big deal and it's really unnoticed, then I wouldn't try to fix that area of our life. If we decide to talk to a therapist then I don't want to say "he isn't in to me in ... way" if that's the norm anyway. 

I love hearing the responses. Thanks for everyone's replies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinybuddha58

over20 said:


> I know.....this is what I LOVE about being married....Dh works a lot....but I love going into the bath when he is showering...pulling back the curtain, lusting at his hot bod........whew ....sorry there....talking about his day and jumping in the shower with him.......
> 
> Then maybe the next day I am in the family room watching a show, or the news and he comes next to me and slaps his penis on my lips or forehead....and beckons me to follow him into our bedroom.......IDK...I am a different kind of wife...I like all that.


I love this post! I love watching my husband as well but I wish we were playful in that manner. Baby steps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam

tinybuddha58 said:


> But I am interested in the "normal" behavior so I can have more insight.


Ok, I get it now. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## DoF

OP, it seems like you know the issue.

You have taken naked to the extreme, and naturally your husband has seen it so much that it has become a norm.

Cut back a bit.....make him miss it


----------



## Jamestone

I get you completely on this Tiny. And while i agree with some of the posters I do disagree with some on parts of this. Of course every couple is different. But being naked too often when all the other desired actions and results you want are not happening may be something you need to consider altering a little. Who knows, maybe you start being a little more reserved or timid around him loke that. Maybe you dont let him see you naked quite as often. He may realize he misses that and it reves up his sex drive and he starts to show more interest. Almost like you are teasing him a little. Maybe next time you and he are in the room together. You start undressing and without getting completely naked you slip off into another room so that he does not get to see you finish. The first few times he may not say or do anything. But he may eventually chase you down when you do it so he can see more or he may help you finish getting undressed. I will say even as a guy, there are not a lot of things sexier than having your partner come over and undress you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear

The problem is that there's no such thing as "normal". Some couples like being naked in front of each other. Some couples don't. Sometimes it will change over time, as life circumstances change. So basing your expectations on someone else's "normal" is unrealistic. Same thing when people ask "how often do you have sex"...

Plus all TAM'ers are degenerate perverts.. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## married tech

I have no problems with being naked in front of my wife but then I do take some pride in my general appearance and try to stay reasonably fit.

As far as she is concerned I don't think she cares any more. She put on about 40 pounds and really shows little interest in keeping herself up like she did a few years ago when we met. 

Personally I find it rather hard to be lustful after someone who rejects me all the time and does little to keep herself looking good.


----------



## Jamestone

The constant emotional rejection is a killer Tech. I am dealing with that every day as well with my wife. It tears at you and slowly breaks you down over time until you feel helpless and a shell of yourself. Some of us guys get put into the "guy" mold by our partners and they think we only care about sex or intercourse. Well thats so wrong in my case. I would take an hour of cuddlig naked every night and just kissing and caressing with my partner who was making me feel she was excited and passionate about being with me over having intercourse or some other sex 3 times a day witb a partner who is just physically in the room but mentally checked out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## married tech

I don't mind that so much. It's just that the person I see at home is so far from the person she portrays herself to be when around others. 

Going out she is well dressed and well kept but the person underneath shows very little concern about keeping her inner self properly maintained and I just cant find that aspect sexy.  

Granted I am the type who had no problems with a casual friends with benefits relationship but over the years I have found too many women who were drop dead hot on the outside that had terrible rotten ugly people on the inside that were a total turn off to me. 

Mid range average looks are just fine with me but a sour miserable personality or one that is all over the place all day every day turns me off every time and thats what my wife seems to enjoy being more often than not. 
Sour dumpy and brooding over nothing or at least stuff that most people would consider nothing or else she is at one extreme or the other. 
Happy as can be until she remembers that she had a reason not to be happy then it's total polarity reversal again at the flip of a switch which I can not handle all that well.


----------



## 6301

I got a friend whose married and one day they were running out of clean clothes and his wife was getting dressed and grabbed a pair of "granny panties" because all her others were in the hamper.

He saw her walking from the bathroom to the bedroom wearing the grannies and got turned on and started playing grab ass with her. 

When she asked why the sudden interest, he told her that having her whole butt covered up turned him on because nothing was exposed and his imagination took over knowing that under that baggy ass pair of underwear was her butt and honestly, she did have a nice butt. (seen her in a swim suit) and on his way home from work, he bought her a package of three baggy underwear in different colors and she wore them for him and I guess they lived happily ever. He said that he liked the idea of seeing less at the beginning made it more exciting when they came off. What ever floats your boat I guess but their happy.


----------



## arbitrator

over20 said:


> I know.....this is what I LOVE about being married....Dh works a lot....but I love going into the bath when he is showering...pulling back the curtain, lusting at his hot bod........whew ....sorry there....talking about his day and jumping in the shower with him.......
> 
> Then maybe the next day I am in the family room watching a show, or the news and he comes next to me and slaps his penis on my lips or forehead....and beckons me to follow him into our bedroom.......IDK...I am a different kind of wife...I like all that.


*No, Sweetheart! You are the model housewife! Your husband should be so proud!*


----------



## DoF

arbitrator said:


> *No, Sweetheart! You are the model housewife! Your husband should be so proud!*


Hey hey hey, you have to give the guy some credit too!!!


----------



## TheCuriousWife

There isn't much nakedness at my house. 

The only time the undies are off is when we are having sex or when in the shower. Sometimes when husband is showering I find an excuse to go in the bathroom and just "happen" to be in there when he gets out. 

I enjoy those couple seconds. 

But I don't think I've ever seen my husband walk naked around the house. Ever.


----------



## arbitrator

*Being the consummate athlete all the way into college, I've never had any problems with being nude, period!

Even after marriage, no shyness for me or with either of my ex-wives. First Mrs. Arb and I often slept nude and showered together. She only got gun shy once, later in the marriage when we weren't intimate anymore, when she was unbeknownst to me, having her little tryst with her Company VP Boss; when I walked into our master bath early one morning and snatched open the shower door only to discover her fastly in the process of shaving herself as smooth as a cucumber, and to which I seemingly wasn't the beneficiary. She had always kept the "hair" long for me, although I had asked her to trim it up some. Then I just had to ask, "Who is that for? Certainly not me!"

No real problems with nudity for rich, skanky XW either. She usually trimmed real close, but completely shaved it prior to our separation, (but it all added up after we separated as to what she was doing); although I did actually get to christen that nice shaved area a few times, totally unaware at the time that L'il Lord Lardass had largely already taken up residence there!

Bottom line is that nakedness is usually not a real issue for a married couple, unless of course, one of them begins to experience intimacy with some third party!*


----------



## Miss Taken

Mr The Other said:


> I live in Scandinavia. I could look out the window to nearby apartment blocks. Not being naked because of kids in the house would make no sense to anyone here. Not many apartments have a bath tub, so my girlfriends friends would often have a bath while we chatted. It was a big bath, so sometimes my girlfriend would be in there too.


This reminds me of my family reunion when I was thirteen. I'm half Finnish so have lots of family from Finland and Sweden. Well, at the reunion, we all went swimming one day and us Canadians, already had our swimsuits on under our clothes before getting to the lake. Our Scandinavian relatives all just stripped right there at the lake and put on a swimsuit or went in sans-clothes. I was mortified at the time, seeing my great Uncle's "business" lol. I have since gotten used to it though, over the years of going to sauna with some relatives; some just go in butt naked and think nothing of it but I still keep a suit on.

As for us, I used to sleep naked up until my oldest was born. Then a t-shirt and underwear. As he got older, I started wearing shorts or pajama bottoms. So nakedness is reserved for shared showers and sex unless the kids are gone, then I revert back to naked sleeping but it's only temporary. It's so much more comfortable - especially in the hot summers.


----------



## ntamph

“I think on-stage nudity is disgusting, shameful and damaging to all things American. But if I were 22 with a great body, it would be artistic, tasteful, patriotic, and a progressive religious experience.”
― Shelley Winters


----------



## over20

PBear said:


> The problem is that there's no such thing as "normal". Some couples like being naked in front of each other. Some couples don't. Sometimes it will change over time, as life circumstances change. So basing your expectations on someone else's "normal" is unrealistic. Same thing when people ask "how often do you have sex"...
> 
> Plus all TAM'ers are degenerate perverts..
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Should we be insulted or esteemed by this...:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I'll take it as a compliment.........I like being a pervert....:rofl:


----------



## PBear

over20 said:


> Should we be insulted or esteemed by this...:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I'll take it as a compliment.........I like being a pervert....:rofl:


Of course you do... 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Andrew Dixon

I love being naked and being seen naked. I try to stay nude for as long as I can. I am nude with my wife who is clothed.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband

tinybuddha58 said:


> I'm naked a lot in front of my spouse. I usually sleep naked (or just in my undies) , I get ready naked in the morning, I'm half naked after my shower in the evening...
> 
> How often do you see and show your spouse your nakedness? And what sort of effect does it play on the spouse when they see you naked. Does it arouse him/her? Or is it so normal you just don't notice it anymore?
> 
> I'm struggling with my husband "noticing" me and finding me sexy. *Maybe I'm naked too much?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I don't think my wife could ever hit this point!!


----------

